# 29

## UA3PKY

,  -   29   FM?

*  11 ():*

,  29300-29510     .  ?

----------

> -   29   FM?


 2    29  TJ3AY

----------


## UA3PKY

,    .   28   .

----------


## UA3PKY

to ua4sz
  ,  .

----------


## Serg

29 FM,   ,    : http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread.php?t=6263&page=7

----------

